# 20 years on, and by God's blessing, still pressing on



## rbcbob (Nov 27, 2011)

Congregational Duties That Would Elicit Pastoral Thankfulness 20 Yrs. From Now, Pt 1
Congregational Duties That Would Elicit Pastoral Thankfulness 20 Yrs. From Now, Pt 1 - SermonAudio.com


----------



## Herald (Nov 27, 2011)

Brother Al Martin. Listening to this recording now.


----------



## VictorBravo (Nov 27, 2011)

rbcbob said:


> Congregational Duties That Would *Illicit* Pastoral Thankfulness 20 Yrs. From Now, Pt 1



An unfortunate typo for "elicit." I hope someone can change that on Sermon Audio.


----------



## Herald (Nov 27, 2011)

This is tremendous message; something that pastors and members alike should listen to.


----------



## rbcbob (Nov 27, 2011)

VictorBravo said:


> rbcbob said:
> 
> 
> > Congregational Duties That Would *Illicit* Pastoral Thankfulness 20 Yrs. From Now, Pt 1
> ...



Thanks Victor, I will notify our guy to make the Sermon Audio correction!


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 27, 2011)

*ILLICIT* PASTORAL THAKFULNESS!!!


----------



## raekwon (Nov 28, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> *ILLICIT* PASTORAL THAKFULNESS!!!



I don't know why, but this is making me chuckle quite heartily. Must be early.


----------



## MarieP (Nov 29, 2011)

Now it says "elicite"...

How about a spell checker on Sermon Audio? That would make a lot of folks happy!

I like Pastor Martin's Puritanesque title: "What you as a congregation must do in the next 20 years to make Pastor Jim just as thankful and full of joy when you celebrate his 40th anniversary of ordination as he is a thankful and joyful pastor today"


----------



## Herald (Nov 29, 2011)

Brother Martin tells it like it is, but does so with a pastor's heart.


----------

